

Suggest HN : tablet compatible layout please - ozh

Hello there,<p>Stuck on an ipad for a couple weeks, reading HN is quite horrendous. Why not a simple yet responsive-ish layout? Pretty please.
======
balac
Try [http://hn.premii.com](http://hn.premii.com), it has a really good tablet
interface.

~~~
ozh
Awesome.

